# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ciągłe zmęczenie.

## ZiutekZ

Witam, Mam 18 lat
Od jakiegoś czasu, od dłuższego czasu... 2-3 lata czuje się ciągle zmęczony. Zmęczenie następuje zwłaszcza wtedy, gdy zaczyna się szkoła. Chodzę spać 23 - 1 w nocy, a wstaję przeważnie 6:30-7. Dziś zaledwie po 6 godzinach lekcyjnych czuję się totalnie wykończony. Myślałem, że po wakacjach, gdy spałem po 10-11h przynajmniej na początku będzie mi łatwo, a tu czuję się jak po roku wstawania o 7 rano...

W młodszym wieku, podstawówka może początek gimnazjum potrafiłem biegać za piłką przez 8h dziennie prawie bez jedzenia (nie chciało mi się) jedynie o wodzie i czułem się świetnie. Teraz moja kondycja znacznie, ale to znacznie się pogorszyła (przyznaję, że to też moja wina, za bardzo się zasiedziałem)... ledwo pobiegam a zadyszka jak u palacza. Bardzo się pocę, gdy jest na polu ciepło i przejdę kawałek po polu w szybkim tempie to już widać ślady potu pod pachami na koszulce.

Przez to ciągłe zmęczenie często nie mam ochoty spotykać się ze znajomymi. Albo ujmę to inaczej... mam ochotę się spotykać ze znajomymi, ale czasami to mi się nawet rozmawiać nie chce. W grupie znajomych niektórzy coś tam powiedzą do żartu, a mnie to w ogóle nie śmieszy ( nie wiem może to chodzi o to, że każdy odbiera żart inaczej)

Oczywiście, że są takie dni, że mam takiego "Powera", że mógłbym wiele robić, ale takie dni to raczej wakacje, ferie -  ogólnie gdy mam wolne. W czasach szkoły też się takie dni zdarzają, ale rzadziej.

W wieku 16 lat na bilansie w szkole pielęgniarka mnie ważyła i powiedziała, że mam małą niedowagę i pasowałoby z 5kg przytyć. Kazała mi także przebadać tarczycę, twierdząc, że niedowaga właśnie może być z tego powodu. Dodatkowo mam nadciśnienie, ale nie zawsze, co zostało uznane przez pediatrę tym, że się denerwuję, a to stąd, że bardzo często się stresuję.

3-4 może 5 lat temu robiłem badanie krwi pod kątem anemii (mama się martwiła, bo byłem blady) i wyszło dobrze.
1,5 roku temu robiłem badanie pod kątem chyba żółtaczki (przed zabiegiem - wycinanie guzka z ręki) też OK.


Wcześniej się tym nie przejmowałem, bo myślałem że to normalne, że jestem zmęczony szkołą itd, ale zaczęło mnie to wnerwiać. Inni wychodzą ze szkoły uśmiechnięci, a ja tylko myślę żeby dojść do domu i odpocząć.

Piszę tutaj ponieważ może ktoś miał podobny problem, a że jestem osobą taką, która lekarza zostawia na sam koniec to najpierw chciałbym zasięgnąć Waszych rad.

PS. Planuje też za niedługo udać się na siłownie, a głównym moim celem jest przybranie na masie, ale jak tak dalej będzie to nie wyobrażam sobie ćwiczenia tam.

----------


## karolinaszymonicka

Masz niedowagę, niedobór żelaza zapewne a może nawet anemię. Poleciłabym dietę bogatą w żelazo, a nawet jakiś suplement diety. Chodzenie na siłownię w tym stanie powoduje utratę tego mierału podczas wysiłku. Polecam przyjmowanie Floradixa . Mi bardzo pomógł, zawiera właśnie żelazo , jest z naturalnych wyciągów z ziół i owoców, zawiera wit C i jest w płynnej formule przez co dobrze sie wchłania. Zalecam tez badania

----------


## Stratus13

z tą siłownia to poprzedni gość ma rację. daruj sobie na razie.
Wiele z tego co napisałeś pokrywa się z ukryta celiaklią. 
Spróbuj odstawić na 4 tyg totalnie pszenicę. Ona potrafi gorsze rzeczy zrobic niż ty masz.
Pamiętaj że pszenicy dodają do każdego pieczywa bo gluten zapewnia zwartość wypieku. 
Pszenica to makarony, ciasteczka, pierożki .... Tylko kasza gryczana, jaglana, ....i leczo warzywne
Mojemu kumplowi kiedyś pomogło , a był do d już  :Smile:

----------

